# Conduit Bending



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

Just curious if anyone had tips for bending a rolling offset and a 90 all in one bend. The only I way I know will work (sorta) Is Bend the offset first. Set the bend in where its going then put a pencil mark where you want your 90 to go. Then bend on your mark.

Anyone else?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> Just curious if anyone had tips for bending a rolling offset and a 90 all in one bend. The only I way I know will work (sorta) Is Bend the offset first. Set the bend in where its going then put a pencil mark where you want your 90 to go. Then bend on your mark.
> 
> Anyone else?


Sure, but if you're not worried about aesthetics, bend your offset, cut, coupling, then throw on your 90.

If you mess up trying to do it all in one length you can still do that after the fact.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> Just curious if anyone had tips for bending a rolling offset and a 90 all in one bend. The only I way I know will work (sorta) Is Bend the offset first. Set the bend in where its going then put a pencil mark where you want your 90 to go. Then bend on your mark.
> 
> Anyone else?


Make your offset first messure your 90deg bend and follow the benders instructions .


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Practice with some scrap.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I think you pretty much nailed it with the pencil mark idea. If you had enough time to do the trig, I imagine you could figure it out, but it would just be faster to bend the offset then mark where the 90 should be.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

I bend the offset and put a mark that represents the side of the conduit that would face straight down (or up if it's more convenient). When you shoe it up, align the mark with the bender and go. It'll get you very close.


----------



## Rufeo (Apr 13, 2011)

Ugh guys who throw a coupling in here and there ,can't standm! Always practice doing it in one length and you will perfect it and it looks way better and professional.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thank you for the responses. I will continue making a line with the pencil then. Bend on brothers!


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> Just curious if anyone had tips for bending a rolling offset and a 90 all in one bend. The only I way I know will work (sorta) Is Bend the offset first. Set the bend in where its going then put a pencil mark where you want your 90 to go. Then bend on your mark.
> 
> Anyone else?


There is a conduit bending book by Richard cox thats has a formula method. I do quite a bit a pipe work and I use the method you mentioned above, with time and practice you can guess and get dam close. Anything 1 1/4" or larger I take the time to do the formula.


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

I had gone a year without doing any conduit, started off on 3/4, had a few crappy looking pieces and practiced..
It's just keeping in your head that the box offset, that the first bend faces in toward the wall, and subtract 6 (or 5 on 1/2") for your 90's. The rest is just practice...


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I bend the 90 first, then bend the offset in the air (handle down, shoe up). It's easier to eyeball them straight that way.


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

do mine the same way Matt.. im a small guy and bend better with shoe up


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

rnr electric said:


> do mine the same way Matt.. im a small guy and bend better with shoe up


 It's easier to see your degrees too. I don't always bend on 30s.


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

I find a tree that has approx the same degree of angles too it that I need and start whacking the crap on out of it til it takes on the shape of the tree.


----------



## Mastertorturer (Jan 28, 2009)

http://www.mikeholt.com/documents/freestuff/BendingRoundRaceways.pdf

Professional electricians measure.
Hackers eyeball it. 
Throwing in couplings between bends will let everyone know you failed to do it correctly the first time.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Mastertorturer said:


> Throwing in couplings between bends will let everyone know you failed to do it correctly the first time.



What a bunch of crap.:laughing:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Mastertorturer said:


> http://www.mikeholt.com/documents/freestuff/BendingRoundRaceways.pdf
> 
> Professional electricians measure.
> Hackers eyeball it.
> Throwing in couplings between bends will let everyone know you failed to do it correctly the first time.


A professional can eyeball it and get it right.

A professional knows when to make something look like artwork and when to get something done quick and profitable.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HackWork said:


> A professional knows when to make something look like artwork and when to get something done quick and profitable.


Great way to put it. :thumbsup:


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> Just curious if anyone had tips for bending a rolling offset and a 90 all in one bend. The only I way I know will work (sorta) Is Bend the offset first. Set the bend in where its going then put a pencil mark where you want your 90 to go. Then bend on your mark.
> 
> Anyone else?


The pencil mark is good, but if you have an angle level, you could find the actual angle that the offset is rolled and set the conduit in the bender to the same angle to get a perfect stub up.

http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-DAF220K-finder-Digital-Extension/dp/B001MUHXQ6/ref=dp_ob_title_hi


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Rufeo said:


> Ugh guys who throw a coupling in here and there ,can't standm! Always practice doing it in one length and you will perfect it and it looks way better and professional.


And using a coupling is unprofessional? 

It all comes down to money. For the most part, we are the only ones who care what it looks like. If it's an A or B quality, the customer probably won't even notice. Factory elbows and couplings can be installed in A or B quality.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

HackWork said:


> A professional can eyeball it and get it right.


I consider myself a professional but I've never been able to eyeball conduit bending and get it right the first time. Then again, I hardly run much EMT, ever. I find I can do a few quick measurements and get it right the first time, than eyeball it and re-bend it. But that's just me. Your mileage may vary.

As for using extra couplings, not a soul in the world would care about that, other than - yes, other electricians.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Mastertorturer said:


> Professional electricians measure.
> Hackers eyeball it.
> Throwing in couplings between bends will let everyone know you failed to do it correctly the first time.


:lol: 

Wasting time trying to bend everything perfect is an easy way to get a "stop wasting my time trying to be an artist and put the conduit in" from me. It only has to be good enough (read: quality work done in the least amount of time, costing the least amount of $$)


----------



## sparkymcwiresalot (Jan 29, 2011)

With a handbender I use the pencil line method. I usually get pretty close and then tweak the 90. With rigid and an electric bender I find the angle of the roll with a straight edge and a protractor and do it that way. Granted sometimes you gotta get it done and have to throw in a coupling, but I rarely take that route.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I eyeball a LOT.

If it doesn't work, I will _sometimes_ try again. 

I am certainly not too proud to use a hacksaw/coupling.....or flex :thumbup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I bought the box offset bender for 1/2 & 3/4" emt. years ago and it was the best $100.00 I ever spent..

I can make my bends and worry about the box offset last and everyone is a perfect fit.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

B4T said:


> I bought the box offset bender for 1/2 & 3/4" emt. years ago and it was the best $100.00 I ever spent..
> 
> I can make my bends and worry about the box offset last and everyone is a perfect fit.. :thumbsup:


i did not know they made kickers that did both 1/2" and 3/4" pipe. i thought it was one or the other.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I buy my conduit in 100 foot lengths and have a sidewinder set up and bend the entire run at once, like a seamless gutter installer.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I run romex for everything. :thumbup:


----------



## K2500 (Mar 21, 2009)

Mastertorturer said:



> Throwing in couplings between bends will let everyone know you failed to do it correctly the first time.


Who's everyone? An electrician will be the only one who notices or cares.

Rolling offset with 90? It gets a preplanned coupling. There is no reason to be jacking around with that. 
Directions: Spin on offset, tweak 90 in coupling, produce tape measure, measure next piece.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Rufeo said:


> Ugh guys who throw a coupling in here and there ,can't standm! Always practice doing it in one length and you will perfect it and it looks way better and professional.


Time is money, usually the cost of the coupling is the lower of the 2.:thumbsup:

~Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

erics37 said:


> I buy my conduit in 100 foot lengths and have a sidewinder set up and bend the entire run at once, like a seamless gutter installer.


:laughing::laughing: Now thats a pro right there!


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Am I missing something here? Whats hard about bending a 90 then lifting it? How do you fuk that up? Why would you need a coupling?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

gold said:


> Am I missing something here? Whats hard about bending a 90 then lifting it? How do you fuk that up? Why would you need a coupling?


We just automatically beat up on stupid comments like 'using couplings is hack'.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

gold said:


> Am I missing something here? Whats hard about bending a 90 then lifting it? How do you fuk that up? Why would you need a coupling?


 
I didn't even understand what the OP meant by rolling offset.

I thought it meant an offset that was not an even 90 degrees from the 90. That's the kind of stuff I will just eyeball and cut/couple if I don't get it right the first time.

And...I have two offset bender thingys from a garage sale and have never even used one.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

220/221 said:


> I didn't even understand what the OP meant by rolling offset.
> 
> I thought it meant an offset that was not an even 90 degrees from the 90. That's the kind of stuff I will just eyeball and cut/couple if I don't get it right the first time.
> 
> And...I have two offset bender thingys from a garage sale and have never even used one.


I thought he was referring to an offset coming up to a 90. Pull a 90 and lift it. We must both be missing something because I don't see a need for a coupling in either case.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> We just automatically beat up on stupid comments like 'using couplings is hack'.


 There are some interesting threads going on now, here and in the general forum. Lots of different different opinions showing up


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

I was talking about a offset (rolling offset) that will not be in the same plane as the 90 degree bend.


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

I don't really have an original foolproof method.

After making the offset conduit, I hold the conduit against a wall,
and make a pencil mark along the length of the conduit where the
back of the 90 should be. I would usually air bend it from there so
I can see the mark when I make the bend.

Works most but not all of the time. IMO couplings are fine if it
doesn't work out.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

On another note check out this bender http://www.evanselectricalequipment.com/
I thought it was a joke and a waste of money not to mention a bit demeaning when I saw it. but we used it on a 2 year all conduit job, and with one guy on the ground and three lifts in the air it actual worked out nice. it is pricey and limited to only offsets. It was no replacement for a hand bender that were also used off the lifts.


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

I guess after 23 yrs pipe just starting being pipe and not art. I say plan it out bend the offset hold it up to the angle you want to roll it. Mark the top of the pipe with a line to show your vertical plane and pull the 90. If you fu3$ up cut it. Unless I have multiple pipes surface running than I keep track of my angles.


----------



## Sparky3 (Nov 21, 2010)

"Electricians guide to conduit bending" by Richard A. Cox ... Try this book I used it during my apprenticeship and still use today I keep in my tool bag for reference it's a great guide.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> I was talking about a offset (rolling offset) that will not be in the same plane as the 90 degree bend.


 
I think I got ya.

Generally, I bend the offset first then eyeball and mark the direction/length of the 90. It kind of depends on the length of the 90. Sometimes it's easier to mark the direction of the offest and bend it with the bender upside down. 

Obviously I try to avoid bends like this but sometimes you can't.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

sparky105 said:


> I say plan it out bend the offset hold it up to the angle you want to roll it. Mark the top of the pipe with a line to show your vertical plane and pull the 90.


That's how I do it.


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

I've never understood how guys put the pipe up and then stand back and admire it like it was a work of art. It is a piece of crappy metal or plastic. Just bend it run it straight and plumb and move on. :no:


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

sparky105 said:


> I've never understood how guys put the pipe up and then stand back and admire it like it was a work of art. It is a piece of crappy metal or plastic. Just bend it run it straight and plumb and move on. :no:


Admiring it for *too long* is called wasting time.
Taking pride in how it looks is called being a craftsman.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> I was talking about a offset (rolling offset) that will not be in the same plane as the 90 degree bend.


Well we know what you were asking . 
Your rolling to the left or right your standing 90 degree bend up or down at a angle common pipe stuff . Many times ive got it wrong but started using a sears angle finder and things got a lot better plus lots of pipe over the years . 

The top dead center of offset is your key mark it level it looking up at you plumb it !Then when you install it in the electric bender shoe tighten it up some roll it with the magnetic angle finder double check which way before you hit button ! Ive installed a hose clamp on my finder non magnetic stays on adjust it level with offset and roll inside the shoe until its were you need it takes minutes .


Yes i do it with a mark and use the angle of degree to get it correct i level plumb my offset if made first then when i tighten up the shoe i roll it at that degree simple no time wasted .

I like to bend all my bends in one shot to each his own doesnt bother me everyone does what they like i dont personally care what another guy does but i run lots of pipe at work and large pipe so i guess folks look at it more exposed .


----------

